# Boas > Tree Boas >  emerald tree boa teeth

## pythontricker

look at the teeth on this etb, 1:40




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJfaqUMijUc

----------


## Patrick Long

holy crap! imagine that thing leaching on your arm

----------


## frankykeno

Funny I was just reading about these snakes earlier today.  Apparently those big teeth are an adaptation developed because they eat up in the trees.  It helps them retain control of their prey since dropping it would be a major hassle for them.  Isn't nature great!  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

yeah id hate to drop something i worked that hard for

----------


## cutler07

any know anythign about these guys?

i heard they have bad temperment


but howlong do they get?

wat type of cage? wat to put in it?

idk anything about these guys but they are ptretty

----------


## ADEE

ok... there was a moment when i wanted one.. in fact this moment has been going on for quite some time (talking more than a year) and now that thought is gone lol.. those teeth were SCAREY!! totally cool for adaptation!

----------


## AjBalls

> i heard they have bad temperment
> 
> 
> but howlong do they get?
> 
> wat type of cage? wat to put in it?


Yes, they are quite aggressive.

Somewhere between 6' and 9'.

An arboreal cage:
http://www.boaphileplastics.com/arborealcages.html

----------


## Sparky1

Personally i dont know much but have heard that they can be rather cranky, i was lead to believe that GTP have a better temperment for an arborial snake.

----------


## Patrick Long

i heard they can get snippy, and that is kinda a down side with teeth like that.

----------


## littleindiangirl

I think they get a bad rep for being nasty animals just like bloods are "said" to be nasty, but they should never be freely handled like BP's or bloods. They get fed from tongs, they are handled with hooks. I don't think its a beginners animal, but they are amazing. I think signal herp has boas. They may only have GTP. Check around some chondros websites. They usually have a web ring going, and tons of info on handling, husbandry and temperment.

----------


## surf4life

pretty amazing stuff..

----------


## andwhy6

those teeth are out of control !!!!! i just held atb that was about 5' at a shop the other day that was kinda cranky. if i would have watched that video before hand i prob would have passed haha

----------


## ladywhipple02

I agree that they probably get a bad rap... I've been reading up on some of the ETB forums. They definitely aren't recommended as pets, but are said to make one of the best display animals ever. 

That said, I've read some stories from people who have made their ETBs into good pets. It's said that they're like any other animal, you just have to handle them so they get used to you. Unfortunately, handling them BEFORE they get used to you can be painful, lol.

Of course, there are other people that say it's best to just leave them alone. Much like a rock python, they can be moody... fine and docile one minute, complete terrors the next. 

Everyone agrees that they aren't the monsters they're made out to be. If you move slowly, give them the respect they deserve, and provide them with the proper living environment, they can make very rewarding animals to keep.

I'm planning on adding one to my boa collection sometime in the near future  :Very Happy:

----------


## N4S

http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/gal1.jpg

Located at - http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/galangol2table.htm

----------


## NightLad

> look at the teeth on this etb, 1:40


Oh... my.  :Surprised: 

I can't believe I handled a near-adult at a local pet-store... I guess I'll always make sure to ask about these things prior to sticking my hand in an animals cage!  :Very Happy:  (I did ask about its temperament and I was told that the snake was a real darling and never bit or hissed, so I deserve a little credit. heh)

----------


## ladywhipple02

> http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/gal1.jpg
> 
> Located at - http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/galangol2table.htm



THAT would be a green tree PYTHON, NOT an emerald tree BOA. Still, impressive chompers there...

----------


## ladywhipple02

Here you go... some still pics of an ETB. They're not the best, but you get the idea: 




Basically, ETB's have fangs on both the upper and lower jaws. The first four are the largest, but they're still pretty big in the back... Amazon Tree boas are the same way. I think all _Corallus_ boas developed these as a way to catch birds in midflight...

In any case, wouldn't wanna get bit!

----------


## Noobzila

I learnt that the hard way from my ATB ( fortunatly hes only a juvinile) :Very Happy:

----------


## FL0OD

I will still have one of these some day.  I am just amazed by there beauty.  I had been looking at these for months before I got my first ball many many years ago but wisely decided I was not going to be experienced nor had the money to keep them in the type of enclosure that they need.  I will have one some day though, I will. :Very Happy:

----------


## Noobzila

wise choice my friend :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Alice

Wow!  Amazing teeth . . . .adapttin is amazing.

I had heard that canary island ETB do not change colors as others do . . . does anyone know that for a fact?

----------


## CraigC

> Wow!  Amazing teeth . . . .adapttin is amazing.
> 
> I had heard that canary island ETB do not change colors as others do . . . does anyone know that for a fact?


I don't think there are ETBs in the Canary Islands as they come from South America.

I only worry about the teeth after dark, but then again, I don't stick body parts in their cages after dark.

Northern emeralds can be born with that orange/red background color or green. Basin emeralds are born a burnt orange color. I have heard that there have been green basin neos, but haven't seen even a picture of one.

Basin neo


As for worrying about teeth during the day, not.


Craig

----------


## Noobzila

dude, how d'you get it on you like that, my ATB won't come out without having to be on a stick :Sad:

----------


## CraigC

> dude, how d'you get it on you like that, my ATB won't come out without having to be on a stick


Well everything starts with a removable perch, then on to the jungle-gym.



From there on to me, of their own choosing.



BTW, this girl is 6' and not the same as the girl in my previous post.

Craig

----------

_juddb_ (01-10-2009)

----------


## Noobzila

thanx :Smile:

----------


## gmcclurelssu

ETB's are definantly one of my favorite snakes.  after i have the experience (and money) i really want to get one.  i have a feeling that purchase will have to wait till after college. oh well, gives me time to do my hw on them  :Very Happy:

----------


## Patrick Long

You got some nice lookin snakes there Craig!

----------


## Noobzila

they really are beutiful snakes

----------


## iluvboas17

WOW, im glad those teeth are being used on his food and not me  :Razz:   hehe  i will have one (or some) of these guys, but will prob not happen for a few more years.  they are some of the most beautiful constrictors, id be completely happy with them even if they dont become real sweet like my RTB's.  these guys are so rewarding just to look at all day  :Smile:

----------


## _c3

> Everyone agrees that they aren't the monsters they're made out to be. If you move slowly, give them the respect they deserve, and provide them with the proper living environment, they can make very rewarding animals to keep.


exactly. also try and get a young one or one that has been handled a lot, for your sake. also avoid WC at any cost

----------


## _c3

> Wow!  Amazing teeth . . . .adapttin is amazing.
> 
> I had heard that canary island ETB do not change colors as others do . . . does anyone know that for a fact?


yeah man your talking about the canary green tree pythons, in which there have been quite a few specimans that stay yellow, but not all stay the same.

----------


## Darkice

I want the canary ones soo bad but the cost is still too high and i dont see them for sale very often. Some day.

----------


## DavidG

CBB is much nicer than wild caught. This hold true with anything. It's well worth the price.


I'm more into green trees but these guys are cool. Signalherp produces the best of both hands down. 

The problem with kofiau island (canary) green trees is that unless it's from a proven yellow line it will likely be green. You still always run that chance as green is still a gene in them. Signal has a 08 canaries for 1000 to 1200 which is more than reasonable.  back on topic (kinda) the mouth rot on the chondro was disgusting! 

ETBs aren't as temperamental as people say when CBB. Some claim they are nicer than GTPs. I don't think this is the biggest issue, it's captive care. Do your homework on these guys, ask specific questions. Making a snake happy is more important than making yourself happy at it's expense. 


Craig, that perched gal is gorgeous. Is she northern? Looks a little dark but not enough for me to say basin.

----------


## juddb

> Craig


I love the jungle gym idea!  stimualtes defecation and gives them exercise at the same time!

----------


## jere000

heres a pic of snake i thought about getting

----------


## SnM_Man

Bye bye mr rat!!!   :p

----------


## AaronP

Ow....

----------


## DotFuzz

Wow thats Pretty sick.

----------


## DrLew

they have teeth like that because in the wild they snatch birds out of mid-air.
I have a pair and they are as docile as my ball pythons.  CB have a much better disposition that the wild caught animals.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Funny I was just reading about these snakes earlier today.  Apparently those big teeth are an adaptation developed because they eat up in the trees.  It helps them retain control of their prey since dropping it would be a major hassle for them.  Isn't nature great!


 Another reason for the larger teeth is they are capable of catching prey as the item is in flight aswell

----------


## SamuraiZr0

that was truly impressive.. I'd love to own one as a dis[lay snake only lol.. this is indeed not a pet in the practical sense.

----------


## Whiffa

Largest teeth of any non venomous snake, if I recall correctly. Not REALLY grumpy. When you harass them to pull them off their happy branch they will get nippy. Once they're out, they're okay, but each individual snake varies.  :Smile:

----------


## DavidG

Per size of the snake that is true. Many people would rather free hand an ETB than a GTP because of their good natured disposition (for the most part, if CBB). Facts, not speculation.

----------


## Melicious

Pretty, pretty.  I love how she keeps moving around for that perfect position.

----------


## Flicker

Bye-Bye Mr. Rat. XD I'm going to have to say that every time my snakes eat now. LOL

----------


## OhhWatALoser

i can never remember which has the biggest teeth non venom per size. is it ETB or GTP?

as for anyone saying anything about their behavior, to each snake their own. ive seen some pretty nasty ETBs, ive seen some pretty aggressive GTPs also, but at the sime time ive seen some pretty handable ETB (one is a friend of mines pet, not a display animal, ive handled it many times, lazy thing...) and i own the tamest GTP ive met in person, when i first got her she was really aggressive but after a couple months she calmed down, now shes my tamest animal, i can give her to my little cusins and not have to worry about anything.

----------


## Mettle

I love ETBs. Some are mean jerks, sure, but others are placid.

This is Ursula, my '08 female.



She's the nicest snake I own. So calm and gentle. I can even have her out while working on the laptop.   :Wink: 



The only issue with her is that she is a staunch live eater. She will not eat ft at all. But I'm willing to work with that as a trade-off here, haha.

I'm hoping in a few years to find an equally placid, nice male to pair with her and hopefully start breeding for temperment. (Differing opinions on temperment breeding - but I believe in it.)

----------


## wuldier

i would not wanna get tagged by a ETB or a GTP..

here is a cool link for ETB.
http://www.urbanjungles.com/caninusmorphology.htm

----------


## Luke Martin

Mhmmm...

----------


## CraigC

> Craig, that perched gal is gorgeous. Is she northern? Looks a little dark but not enough for me to say basin.


Yes she is a northern. Basins would have a distinctive dorsal stripe, either solid or broken, as well as diamonds radiating from the stripe towards the tail. Sorry to answer so late, but I haven't been around much.

Craig

----------


## CraigC

> they have teeth like that because in the wild they snatch birds out of mid-air.


That is a very large myth, snagging birds in mid-flight. First the greatest portion of their prey is arboreal mammals. I have had experience with WC emeralds (the big northern girl is WC) and if birds were a primary source of prey, I don't think they would take to f/t rats so readily. Emeralds are nocturnal, ambush hunters that locate prey with thermal sensors. Birds don't have a very large heat signature and would not likely be a good target as they flew by. Second, it's pitch black at night in a rainforest, below the canopy, what kind of birds are flying through forest tree branches at night?

They do take birds on occassion, but that is when they are forced to actively hunt, more than likely taking roosting birds. 

Since you have a pair, I'm sure you have observered their normal hunting behavior. If you have ever fed live, you would see their very methodical stalking of prey with in the range of their anchor point. It would become quite clear that it would be impossible for them to hit a fast moving target passing by in seconds.

Unlike pit-vipers that extend the fangs out during a strike, emeralds front teeth act like meat hooks too snag prey. When they strike, the teeth stay curved back, sliding over the prey. When the prey reacts to pull away, they encounter the business end of those teeth and find themselves caught fast. Immediately the snake rolls the prey, wrapping it into their coils while using their tail section to anchor them to the branch. The whole point is to secure the prey and not lose it. Much energy is spent catching prey and if it is dropped, it's gone. 

Humans have a natural reaction to pull back when bitten. This just drives those long front teeth deeper causing more damage. Getting bitten isn't pleasant and you bleed alot! 



Craig

----------

_kitsunex_ (06-28-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Oh my god. Those are some HUGE teeth! God I can't imagine getting bitten by one of those. OUCH! xD

----------


## SGExotics

Besides for the fact it prevents them from dropping their prey, i could imagine that it would help the grab prey out of the air...

----------

